# New Swift



## 96410 (Sep 30, 2005)

Hi,
Has anyone been to the show and seen the new Swift Sundance as i am looking at buying one but not yet seen the models, but would like to get my order in the next couple of days. so any comments would help.
Thanks Matt.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

I am sure you will have seen these images already

www.swiftmotorhomes.co.uk

Rapide561


----------



## 96410 (Sep 30, 2005)

Yeh, been there but cant find much else.


----------



## 96633 (Nov 3, 2005)

subaru
I think that you purchased your Sundance from the same dealer as we did but have you not found it to be rather noisy when travelling. My advice to anyone buying one of these is to take it out for a trial run over a reasonably bumpy road. If you can stand the creaking of the furniture and fittings and the noise from the habitation area then good luck to you. 
We purchased a new Sundance 590 PR in November 2005 but could not get rid of it quickly enough. We liked the U shaped rear lounge layout but found that the positioning of the wardrobe and bathroom gave a very limited amount of room mid van but it really was the constant creaking and squeaking whilst travelling which was the real killer. 
We traded it in against a new Autotrail Cheyenne 634U where the layout still with the rear U shaped lounge gives a great deal more space and the difference in the travel noise is amazing. It is so much quieter as the furniture is built on the carpet and this deadens the noise almost completely.
I do not wish to offend Sundance owners but I am just letting you know of our experience for what it is worth.

Brian


----------



## 96410 (Sep 30, 2005)

yes, it is very noisy but i though that was just motorhomes.


----------

